# Gulf pier ??



## SChooker (Oct 17, 2009)

I was told this is a new pier in Alabama great spot for king fishing on the gulf side anybody have any information they can share thanks :fishing:


----------



## blaminack (Apr 10, 2009)

Yeah it is a good spot for Kings. The season is winding down but check it out when the water temps come back up in the late Spring.


----------



## Pier#r (Jul 17, 2009)

couple of links to find info on the pier...

http://www.alapark.com/GulfState/Gulf State Park Pier/

http://www.orangebeach.ws/Gulf_of_Mexico_Fishing_Pier.html

King fishing (catching) was awesome right up until Nov 9th when 20' waves from Tropical storm 'Ida' closed the end of the pier for two weeks.
By the time the end was reopened the water had cooled off too much and the kings were gone for the year 


But they'll be back in the spring of 2010 :fishing:


----------



## saltfisher1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Anyone been on the pier lately?...Drove by a couple of weeks ago and seen a crowd about 1/4 the way out...no one at the end.


----------



## hector200 (May 4, 2009)

wow great place.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

A good link for up to date info for that pier: http://emeraldcoastpierfishing.myfastforum.org/forum40.php


----------

